# Hiltons in Las Vegas..and 1 in 4 rule.



## Linda74 (Jan 8, 2006)

I noticed that only one of the Hiltons the HGV on the strip has a 1 in 4 rule noted on the RCI website.  Would this mean that the other Hilton Flamingo and HGV club in Las Vegas are not 1 in 4.

Also, an RCI vacation counselor told me that since it would be a points transaction for less than a week, the 1 in 4 would not apply.  That can't be right, can it?


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2006)

Linda74 said:
			
		

> I noticed that only one of the Hiltons the HGV on the strip has a 1 in 4 rule noted on the RCI website.  Would this mean that the other Hilton Flamingo and HGV club in Las Vegas are not 1 in 4.
> 
> Also, an RCI vacation counselor told me that since it would be a points transaction for less than a week, the 1 in 4 would not apply.  That can't be right, can it?



We used to stay at the HGVC/Flamingo frequently. We exchanged through SFX so th 1 in 4 rule did not affect us. One year we stayed 4 weeks at HGVC/Flamingo. While we were there, I was talking to some folks that exchanged through RCI and they told us that the HGVC/Flamingo strictly enforced the 1 in 4 rule. That could have changed when they sold out but I seriously doubt it because they are still selling HGVC timeshares.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 12, 2006)

Linda74 said:
			
		

> Also, an RCI vacation counselor told me that since it would be a points transaction for less than a week, the 1 in 4 would not apply.  That can't be right, can it?


I believe that IS correct.  We stayed at the HGVC at the Hilton in July '04 on a weeks exchange.  We stayed there again in November '05 on a points exchange. At the time I made the points transaction I asked about the 1 in 4 rules and was told by RCI that it did not apply to points.  We had no trouble checking in.


----------

